# Flagi USE - czy muszę ich używać?

## fajfajf

Właśnie stawiam system i tak się zastanawiam nad tymi flagami. Widzę tam kilka rzeczy, które będę używał, np bash-completion lub niektóre pakiety, które instalowałem na innych dystrybucjach wymagały np. OpenSSL.

Czy mam ustawić te flagi w make.conf?

Na serwerze będzie głównie:

EKG, nginx, mysql, phpmyadmi, postfix (najprawdodobponiej na jakiejś platformie). Będzie to router WLAN, ale to później jak ogarnę te wymienione wcześniej. Kompletnie nie wiem co mam tam ustawić .

----------

## lsdudi

```
emerge app-portage/gentoolkit
```

później

```
euse -i flaga 
```

wtedy dowiesz ci co dana flaga oznacza

----------

## fajfajf

```
(chroot) livecd / # euse -i mysql

global use flags (searching: mysql)

************************************************************

[+  D ] mysql - Adds mySQL Database support

local use flags (searching: mysql)

************************************************************

[+  D ] mysql (app-admin/ulogd):

Build MYSQL output plugin to save packets in a mysql database.

[+  D ] mysql (net-misc/mediatomb):

Use dev-db/mysql as backend rather than SQLite3. If this USE flag is disabled, dev-db/sqlite is used in its stead.

```

Z tego co rozumiem to to polecenie pokazuje porty, które wykorzystują daną flagę.

W dokumentacji Gentoo jest napisane, że powinno się dodać flagi w /etc/make.conf. I właśnie nie rozumiem po co tutaj mam je dodawać? Tymbardziej, że już wybrałem przeznaczenie mojego komputera komendą:

```
eselect profile
```

Wybrałem opcję server.

Reasumując - mam dodawać jakieś flagi w /etc/make.conf czy jest to zbędne?

----------

## dylon

Sam zobaczsz.

Profile zakladaja tylko jakies podstawowe funkcjonalnosci. 

Jesli chcesz aby dany program obslugiwal dana funkcjonalnosc, to do tego wlasnie sluzy flaga use.

Jesli stawiasz router, to pewnie potrzebujesz iptables  :Smile:  i chociazby juz tu masz wybor: z supportem do ipv6 czy nie.

Ogolnie jest to bardzo pomocne. Sam decydujesz co chcesz  :Smile: 

A czy w make.conf? Tam mozesz dac jakies flagi globalne, uzywane przez wiele pakietow. A w /etc/portage/package.use dajesz te, ktore dotycza tylko tego danego pakietu.

----------

## 187451

Ogólnie jest to bardzo popularna metoda i w zasadzie prawie na każdym kompie jakbyś wziął plik make.conf to byś zobaczył że zmienna USE="" zawiera się w mniej więcej 5-7 linijkach  :Wink:  czyli dość sporo flag. Otwórz byle jaki wątek na forum gdzie ktoś wkleja kod pliku make.conf a się przekonasz.

Nie ma sensu raczej ustawiać flag dla pojedynczych pakietów, bo się zachetasz i zniechęcisz. Plik package.use jest tylko do wyjątkowych sytuacji, gdy następuje jakaś kolizja lub blokują się wzajemnie flagi.

A co do tego co tam ustawić, no cóż, pierwszy raz zawsze jest ciężki  :Cool:  Po prostu robisz komendę

```
emerge -vp nazwa_pakietu
```

i czytasz sobie jakie są flagi i czego potrzebujesz i ewentualnie dopisujesz do make.conf. Przy późniejszych instalacjach serwera wystarczy już skopiować cały make.conf.

Tu masz opisane skrótowo wszystkie flagi http://gentoo-portage.com/USE. Stronę warto ogólnie zapamiętać.

----------

## one_and_only

Ja tam robię całkiem odwrotnie, w make.conf mam podstawowe kilka flag - sse2, X, unicode, kde itp. a przed instalacją każdego nowego pakietu "equery u nazwapakietu" i do package.use dopisuje sobie to, co mi potrzeba. I to jest moim zdaniem lepsze podejście. Bo np. jeśli w django korzystam tylko z postgresa a sqlalchemy mysqla, to ustawię sobie dla nich odpowiednie USE w package.use. Jeśli ustawię je w make.conf to oba pakiety skompilują się ze wsparciem dla obu baz danych (a tego nie potrzebuję).

----------

## Poe

Moved from Polskie forum (Polish) to Instalacja i sprzęt.

przerzucam, temat jest związany z instalacją i pierwszą konfiguracją Gentoo.

----------

## dylon

 *one_and_only wrote:*   

> Ja tam robię całkiem odwrotnie, w make.conf mam podstawowe kilka flag - sse2, X, unicode, kde itp. .

 

Ja do make.conf wrzucam flagi jesli trzy lub cztery pakiety jej wymagaja (lub ja tego od nich wymagam). W razei pozniejszych problemow, prosciej mi te flage dla danego pakietu wyrzucic w packages.use

----------

## SlashBeast

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *one_and_only wrote:*   Ja tam robię całkiem odwrotnie, w make.conf mam podstawowe kilka flag - sse2, X, unicode, kde itp. . 
> 
> Ja do make.conf wrzucam flagi jesli trzy lub cztery pakiety jej wymagaja (lub ja tego od nich wymagam). W razei pozniejszych problemow, prosciej mi te flage dla danego pakietu wyrzucic w packages.use

 

+1

----------

## Ahenobarbi

 *dylon wrote:*   

>  *one_and_only wrote:*   Ja tam robię całkiem odwrotnie, w make.conf mam podstawowe kilka flag - sse2, X, unicode, kde itp. . 
> 
> Ja do make.conf wrzucam flagi jesli trzy lub cztery pakiety jej wymagaja (lub ja tego od nich wymagam). W razei pozniejszych problemow, prosciej mi te flage dla danego pakietu wyrzucic w packages.use

 

No i czasem ( często?) okazuje się, że w przyszłości też chcę tą falgę ustawiać.

----------

## BeteNoire

Nikt nie wspomniał o app-portage/ufed?

----------

## soban_

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Nikt nie wspomniał o app-portage/ufed?

 

Polecam ten program, potrafi tez ladnie uporzadkowac make.conf (nawet jesli flag nie dodajemy) z powodzeniem go uzywam od ponad roku.

----------

